# The 64bit thread



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Title kinda explains it, but to be specific this thread has come about due to me moving to XP64, trawling the net for native 64bit software of various kinds and noticing just how awkward it is to filter 64bit software out from 32bit. So what, 32bit still works on a 64bit OS right? Well, yes, normally, but being only 32bit its incapable of providing any advantage what-so-ever. So this thread is to help 64bit users obtain _native_ 64bit software and to run as wholly possible a 64bit OS.

This thread is for people to post links for native 64bit software for just about anything including;

- Native 64bit sound & audio codecs
- Native 64bit drivers (chipsets, audio devices, wireless adapters, etc)
- Native 64bit software (audio players, photo editing software, CD\DVD burning software, etc)
- Native 64bit system tools (registry cleaners, disk defraggers, etc)
- Native 64bit web browsers

Currently I have a nice collection of 64bit stuff which I'll be uploading and providing links to when my system is back up. I hope 32bit dies soon, its had its day. Lastly remember to tell people what 64bit OS the stuff your linking to is for!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)

This thread is long overdue, a x64 compilation of sorts. Fully endorsed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Start trawling and posting 64bit stuff  heres a few general 64bit links people might be able to pluck some stuff from and post links for;

http://idatop.com/all/7days/
http://www.start64.com/


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Hit a snag, can anyone find 64bit drivers for a Belkin 54Mbps wireless adpater rev 4002. The Belkin site doesnt appear to have ANY 64bit drivers


----------



## Darknova (Dec 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Hit a snag, can anyone find 64bit drivers for a Belkin 54Mbps wireless adpater rev 4002. The Belkin site doesnt appear to have ANY 64bit drivers



Kinda screwed there...Netgear and Belkin are being arseholes about 64-bit drivers. Netgear is all but refusing to, and Belkin say it's currently a waste of time on anything but their new stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2007)

thats actually a major problem..i cant use my wireless adapter im using my laptop. right now you see it seems their are a couple of drivers and one work around i found is that if your adapter uses ralink chips you can use the drivers from for example linksys which does have the drivers...your adapter will show up as something else but it should work....i found all this out while looking for drivers for my action tec problem is mine doesnt use those chips but it saeems wireless 64 bit drivers are crazy hard to find.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

My v4002 wireless USB adapter uses a ZyDAS ZD1211B-QF chip. Can anyone find 64bit drivers for that? I'm comin up short atm...


----------



## Darknova (Dec 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> My v4002 wireless USB adapter uses a ZyDAS ZD1211B-QF chip. Can anyone find 64bit drivers for that? I'm comin up short atm...



The only drivers for that chip are Linux ones. Only the one with RALINK chips has drivers for Windows.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Shit that blows... *sigh* /starts decompiling ZyDAS driver. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Grings (Dec 1, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Kinda screwed there...Netgear and Belkin are being arseholes about 64-bit drivers. Netgear is all but refusing to, and Belkin say it's currently a waste of time on anything but their new stuff.



Now it's companies like these who cause all the "stick to 32 bit" bullshit
If i worked for microsoft (in a high up position obviously) i'd refuse to sign any more drivers for their products till they sorted it out, see if they're happy only selling products to the minority of people using macs or linux

How are computers supposed to make any progress limited to 2gb ram? (well, 3.whatever, but you cant buy 1.5gb sticks of overclocking ram now can you)


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

32bit = 4GB max + slowness of 32bit (which is now becoming very apparent)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2007)

i tried seeing if i could modify the driver/.ini thing but no luck perhaps if iu look at the differances between the linksys one and my default 1 ill try to perhaps it might be as simple as copy/overwrighting some code ill let you knbow how it goes kett if y get anyware let me know

hell back in the day ppl wrote their own device drivers ill do that if i have too


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea I'm doing that atm, just finishing the setup info file then moving on to the "wonderful" system files.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2007)

how r u reverse enginnering them what prog? like r u disassembling?

ill help out i have to go take some family pics then im going to a part i might have some time later but most deff tomarrow


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

Symantec offers their AV in 32 and 64-bit flavours. Like anyone will use them anyway.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not doing any decompiling atm. Looking at the ZyDAS and Belkin files, for Belkin it looks like they simply didnt include the 64bit file in the install package, but the file (or what suspiciously looks like the 64bit file) is there, named "BLKWGU64" and right next to it "BLKWGUXP". The latter I assume being the WinXP 32bit driver, so the former must be the 64bit driver.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

Is it an .inf file?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2007)

perhaps going into the device manager and pointing it at that spacific driver?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep their inf files. Pointing at the specific file also probably wont work. Gonna test the hacked files in a bit, hope they work. ZyDAS driver and utilities are probably far more powerfull than the shitty Belkin ones.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

Put the adapter in, an dpoint the new hardware wizard to that file. Iy'll probably work, did for me when I was messing around.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2007)

is it a usb wireless adapter kett?......if so actually regardless or nopt could you upload the orig of both and your modded? i just want to see if what im doing matches somewhat to what your doing perhaps if upload our respective modded files we might be able to figure something out


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 2, 2007)

By the looks of It this link hasn't been posted...not tons....but maybe something x64 your looking for.

http://files.aoaforums.com/D217-Windows 64-bit Files.html

Hope It helps.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 2, 2007)

Having a thread full of conversation with the occasional link really isn't that useful.

Anyways here's my contribution. Itunes under any 64-bit OS cant burn cd's because itunes doesnt come with a 64 bit driver. You can get the 64 bit driver here though-
http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice idea for a thread.

If anyone has any idea what drivers I can use for a DLINK DWL-G520M Wireless Adapter I will personally proclaim you as my God.







That was the only thing stopping me from running wholly in x64.
Its like that with lots of Wireless adapter brands.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Having a thread full of conversation with the occasional link really isn't that useful.
> 
> Anyways here's my contribution. Itunes under any 64-bit OS cant burn cd's because itunes doesnt come with a 64 bit driver. You can get the 64 bit driver here though-
> http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm



The discussion going on is on topic and related. More specifically, information within the posts could help other users make their own x64 wireless driver, I'd call that pretty damn useful info 

For those wondering, no, I havent got a working x64 driver yet, only a partially working one.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, the driver is working for 32bit, havent tested 64bit yet. I tweaked a bunch of stuff, some minor, others not so minor. Hopefully what I changed will boost the signal strength of the adapter.


----------



## saikou (Dec 2, 2007)

im runnin a computer as a media center in my theater. will x64 really help with processing hi def audio and video?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok here is what I've done so far, 32bit works great, all 64bit info is included, but the 64bit driver isnt working atm. In the package I have included both 64bit drivers from ZyDAS and Belkin. From what I can see either Belkin crippled the 64bit driver so it wouldnt work (look at filesize difference between ZyDAS and Belkin 64bit drivers) or the VID & PID ID in the ZyDAS 64bit driver need changing to 050D and 705C respectively. The latter I havent tried because I'm having to work from a 15" laptop screen with a max res of 1024*768, so navigating the ZyDAS 64bit driver would somewhat be a mission, so I'll leave the VID & PID changes to solaris, hopefully after that the driver will work!


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

saikou said:


> im runnin a computer as a media center in my theater. will x64 really help with processing hi def audio and video?



As longs you use a 64bit media player and 64bit video & audio codecs, yes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

This post is one that will be updated as and when hardware vendors are discovered that have XP64 and Vista64 drivers available for their products. If anyone finds out about vendors instead of posting yourself and the info being fragmented drop me a PM with a link for the company and I'll update this post.

*compatible 64bit hardware & software*

ZyXEL - Wireless network and USB devices. Their device drivers support XP64 and Vista64.
AVG 7.5 Pro - Antivirus pritection. I don't know if the free version also supports XP64, but it probably does.
Tweaknow Regcleaner standard - Registry cleaner that will work on XP64. Its free, so worth a shot.
SpybotS&D v1.5.1 - Improved x64 immunisation is mentioned, so I assume S&D wil work in XP64
VTP 8 - Completely changes the look of XP. I havent been able to find out if XP64 is supported, only hints that it is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2007)

ket post up the zydas driver ill run it through


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 2, 2007)

ZyDAS drivers for XP. I assume ZD11BU64 is for the 1211B chipset under XP64 while ZD11U64 is for the straight 1211 under XP64.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

A small copy and paste jobby explaining a important aspect of WinXP64;

Having mostly solved the driver problems, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition offers support for 64 bit processors. More than 4 GB of system RAM can be addressed, and the widened data width provides substantial performance improvements using applications ported to, or written for, 64 bit Windows.

The memory advantage of XP64 can turn into a disadvantage if you don't have enough of it. As each data chunk is 64 bits long, 32 bit chunks of a 32 bit legacy application can consume double the memory compared to running under a 32 bit OS. From this point of view, it does not make much sense to run Windows XP x64 with only a small amount of memory. If you go for this latest version, we recommend installing at least a gigabyte of RAM.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2007)

here you go kett i modded the pid and vid values


----------



## cooler (Dec 4, 2007)

http://shark007.testbox.dk/

64bit codec and other stuff


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2007)

ket WTF r u?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 5, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> This post is one that will be updated as and when hardware vendors are discovered that have XP64 and Vista64 drivers available for their products. If anyone finds out about vendors instead of posting yourself and the info being fragmented drop me a PM with a link for the company and I'll update this post.
> 
> *compatible 64bit hardware & software*
> 
> ...


AVG Free does support x64 now. It never used to prior to Vista's release.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2007)

well kett so far its a no go for the drivers working for me....perhaps....the vid and pid values should be left the same for example in my case my drivers says actionbtec etc.......in the ini file maybe taking the 64bit driver changing the manufacturer to action tec and the vid and pid values of my original 32driver copy those over and change the ones in the 64bit one...THEN i know bad english i have to go though since the actual driver file (not the ini) and changing the name to the orig driver file name we had then changing the ini to the files that are going to be copied including the location will make it work?........because then we have a 64 bit driver.......with the name in the ini so the nstall works with the vid and pid values that the ini was comiled to use will force the install? because if we change the name etc....their wont be any conflics their...and its the 64bit ini file so it has all the 64bit code lines see were im going?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 11, 2007)

Uhh.. sorta, but all that broken english was very difficult to follow


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 11, 2007)

Vista x64 offers an improvment in speed over XP64. I get frame times in FAH 2 minutes fatser on SMP.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> As longs you use a 64bit media player and 64bit video & audio codecs, yes.


I didnt know this, but Vista x64 has two version of WMP. The x86 version is in Program Files (x86) and the x64 version is in Program Files. 

Now if I can figure out how to default the x64 version as the x86 one is the default.

Got it. I cant believe I over looked this one. 

All you have to do is right click on the WMP icon>Properties> and in the target field replace "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1 with "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1

This will replace the x86 version with the x64 one.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 17, 2007)

Thought I would share this one. 

This one will come in very handy if you have lost your product key for the following software applications: 

Windows Vista, Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows 2000, SQL Server 2005, Office XP, Office 2003, Exchange Server. I am unaware for Office 2007 however. 

Now, there are two versions of this software, if you have a 64-bit OS, you have to use the 64-bit app otherwise the 32bit app wont pickup the CD key. 

I have attached the files below.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 1, 2008)

What benefit does running in 64 bit have over 32 bit for audio and stuff aside from high-def and rendering and all?

I use it 64 bit usually, I just have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32_vs_64_bit


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 1, 2008)

In my experience, it uses less CPU power, because it has extra power unlockd by the magical 64-bit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2008)

Heres another 64-bit program. 
http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/Vista.htm

For Vista x64. 

Here is XP x64
http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/v2.htm (you have to click the link that says "Here is the 64-bit build" to trigger the download.


----------



## XxGhostxX (Jan 7, 2008)

so here is my sysytem spec's


OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	HOME
System Manufacturer	NVIDIA
System Model	AWRDACPI
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 79 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~1599 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 5/17/2006
SMBIOS Version	2.2
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2562 (xpsp.040919-1030)"

Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	481.71 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	2.12 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
 so would useing  a 64bit OS be better for my gaming habbits. 

p.s. don't laugh i know this computer sucks!!!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 8, 2008)

Many wireless cards will work with the RALINK driver. It normally gets things going. They make wireless chipsets for almost everyone. 

If your card is on this list at:

http://ralink.rapla.net/

you can use the reference driver. It is a pretty extensive list.

Here are the reference drivers for Vista 64 (PCI, USB):

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html

I used these drivers with NetGear and Linksys. 

Good luck!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2008)

XxGhostxX said:


> so would useing  a 64bit OS be better for my gaming habbits.
> 
> p.s. don't laugh i know this computer sucks!!!



No. The only beneficial thing about 64-bit is the ability to use memory greater than 3.2GB and things such as video editing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2008)

thats not true. at all my gaming 3dmark scores all sorts of stuff happened faster hell windows felt faster actually noticeable.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thats not true. at all my gaming 3dmark scores all sorts of stuff happened faster hell windows felt faster actually noticeable.



Slight, but not by much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Slight, but not by much.



no its not going to be an amazing improvement to be honest i didnt feel"" how faster it was in windows until i reinstalled 32bit. but i did notice scores go up a bi everything worled flawlessly.....id love 64bit if my damn wireless drivers worked  everything else did


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2008)

I will admit that i absolutely love 64-bit OS's now and I will _NEVER_ go back to 32-bit.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, in gaming, I found the 64 bit version of Vista as about 5 to 7 % faster.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, in gaming, I found the 64 bit version of Vista as about 5 to 7 % faster.



Now that you say that, I do recall someone stating that the 64-bit version of Crysis does run better and faster than the 32-bit version.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2008)

i know mine did


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone found a working driver for netgear wireless usb adapters for Vista 64bit?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know mine did



I never could get the 64-bit Crysis demo to work right on my computer. When I set the resolution to 1680x1050, everything was all distorted and off set and a lot bigger than what it should have been.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 12, 2008)

anybodyknow of a partition magic like app for vista 64bit?

EDIT

found 1 for ne1 looking

http://www.partition-manager.com/


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 15, 2008)

So just installed 64bit ultimate and found out coretemp doesn't work unless you hit F8 during boot and disable the driver signing thing.

But on the bright side, Speedfan does and my speedfan temps on the cores were usually within a degree of coretemp.

So here's the link:
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Also, does anyone else notice a difference with internet explorer?  It just seems like things are moving ALOT faster now.  I'm used to using firefox, but IE has been excellent for me so far.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> So just installed 64bit ultimate and found out coretemp doesn't work unless you hit F8 during boot and disable the driver signing thing.
> 
> But on the bright side, Speedfan does and my speedfan temps on the cores were usually within a degree of coretemp.
> 
> ...



Thats not *pure* 64-bit though. Its an x86 program that works in x64. We are looking for pure 64-bit drivers and programs in this thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Nice idea for a thread.
> 
> If anyone has any idea what drivers I can use for a DLINK DWL-G520M Wireless Adapter I will personally proclaim you as my God.
> 
> ...



www.dlink.com/DWL-G520M-driver-156


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> anybodyknow of a partition magic like app for vista 64bit?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Same thing for this. Its not pure 64-bit but it does work under 64-bit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Try to keep to native 64-bit stuff only guys, using software that isnt native 64bit doesnt give any performance benefits.. which is why anyone running 64bit uses it, for them supposed perm gains. I've basically given up for now on using 64bit, some aps I use wont run under 64bit, so I'm kinda stuck for now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2008)

ket iz a figured it out...dont give up on 64 bit man hey you still having wireless probz? tell me what you have....what youll need to do is take your wireless card if usb..pop apart the plastic if its a pci card read my the primary chip....i basically need to know what kind of wireless card it is and then i need to know the chip that runs it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Nah I got my wireless issue sorted, bought an "unknown" that has drivers that work great with XP64. I'm just not using 64bit atm because of apps like modbin, which absolutely will not run under a 64bit OS, and I'm too lazy to set up dual boot  The chip in my POS Belkin adapter is a ZyDAS ZD1211B-QF.


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 22, 2008)

ATI has 64bit drivers for the x1950's now.  I just installed them the other day.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Nah I got my wireless issue sorted, bought an "unknown" that has drivers that work great with XP64. I'm just not using 64bit atm because of apps like modbin, which absolutely will not run under a 64bit OS, and I'm too lazy to set up dual boot  The chip in my POS Belkin adapter is a ZyDAS ZD1211B-QF.



ya i have a POS belkin usb adapter.l..FD57050 but i got lucky poped mine open and it has a ralink chip so their drivers were like w0ot i work.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

ZyDAS HAD 64bit drivers... but they were taken over. Good luck trying to find their 64bit drivers now they just dont seem to exist anymore... unless some japanese site has them.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No. The only beneficial thing about 64-bit is the ability to use memory greater than 3.2GB and things such as video editing.



It is more than that... It addresses memory faster, thus reducing bottlenecks and increasing speed, among other things.

check my specs...
and check the 3dmark06 results:
XP PRO (32) :12564
VISTA ULT.(32):11735
VISTA ULT.(64):12512 compared with xp, this is impressive!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 7, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> It is more than that... It addresses memory faster, thus reducing bottlenecks and increasing speed, among other things.
> 
> check my specs...
> and check the 3dmark06 results:
> ...



Here are my figures for the XP's and Vista's. I coudlnt get PCMark05 to work properly in XP x64. It would run, but it would give me a score of N/A for whatever reason.

Was yours on stock or overclocked when you ran those? I benched my rig in my System Specs at stock.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Here are my figures for the XP's and Vista's. I coudlnt get PCMark05 to work properly in XP x64. It would run, but it would give me a score of N/A for whatever reason.
> 
> Was yours on stock or overclocked when you ran those? I benched my rig in my System Specs at stock.



well check the pics....


----------



## X800 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is some drivers for vista 64 http://www.64bitdrivers.com/index.php


----------

